# Move to Dubai, Is it worth it?



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone, a pleasure to be here, this is my first post, I have a concern I'd like to share.

I am applying for a Cabin Crew position on a Dubai based airline, I got past the preselection process and I'm due to the actual Selection on the 22nd.

Considering what I've read on the forum, pay is not that good as it first seemed to be, Entry salary (bottom of the totem) is around 3600 AED of base monthly salary plus an hourly fee while on the air and meal allowances when abroad (which apparently you can bag some of that if you don't go overboard spending). 

Let's say the actual pay is 8000 to 9000 AED at the end of the month, about USD 2400

The airline also provides housing and utilities I so basically only take care of food and leisure on that pay. Since I've seen some people asking this same question, but on salaries of 25k AED and practically the same, or even better benefits.

I'm kind of concerned If I should move forward. Dubai is increasingly expensive, and for what I've read/researched.

My current situation in my country is "comfortable" I earn about the same base pay the Airline is offering but I pay rent, utilities, etc out of that, I don´t complain, but I want greener pastures, I´m living from paycheck to paycheck. 

Here I enjoy the freedoms of any western country, I read that in Dubai things that are considered "normal" for westerners, like kissing your girlfriend (unmarried) can get you locked up for as long as the authorities consider necessary, and you have no rights whatsoever, apparently the word of a local will always be considered above yours regardless if it's true or not by the authorities, and can get you in trouble from jail to deportation. 

Actually any problem with a local or local institution can escalate to something very nasty, very quickly for an Expat.

I have also read very disturbing things about employment abuses (Construction workers and Maids), illegal passport retentions and scary things like that.

So I need to ask:

If I do get selected, should I give up my current and STABLE job here in Uruguay, Where I earn the same base pay, to switch jobs and give up many of the freedoms and peace of mind I have here for a place that is VERY culturally strict and sometimes maybe even unfair to foreigners, where is seems Expats always draw the short straw on everything, and, despite the company's perks, and the higher final pay, living is more expensive?

Please shed some light if anything I said is not true of it is exaggerated, the internet media sometimes goes overboard. Thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

Firstly don't believe everything you read in the Dubai bashing press, a lot of us have lived here for a long time and it really isn't anything like what you read.

I'm guessing (because of the salary) you're talking about Emirates and not FlyDubai - might be worth looking at flydubai's website, they're hiring too and pay 50% more than EK.

There are (obviously) loads of cabin crew here, mostly they seem to be relatively happy and still have enough cash to go out and get plastered on days off!

Don't worry too much about employment abuse, EK don't abuse you - apart from making you take minimum breaks on flights etc.

Go for it, see the world, get paid and enjoy.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Pretty sure you will also get a cut of the on board flight sales too, and I know that can increase your monthly take home by quite a bit too. 

Not sure if you have ever heard of "pprune"? (google will find it for you) I know there will plenty of interesting stuff in the cabin crew section there. If you do read it, keep in mind it is an anonymous forum, that most people use a a place to vent their frustration. These are normal frustrations of any job, so the actual experience of working there will be about 95% better than most of the posts there would have you believe.

Aircrew, both cabin and flightdeck are legendary moaners, its a fun way to pass the timer while airbourne, and not to be taken too seriously.

Good luck

H-B-H


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, I did guess the press is grossly distorting Dubai's image sometimes making it look like hell on earth.

The airline is indeed Emirates they are holding their Assesment Day here in a few days. I haven´t read about any abuse from the company from other people working there already, they say the work is hard (which I'm cool with that), but the company delivers and treats employees well.

What worries me the most is the actual pay, seems kind of low for a place that seems designed for WAY much higher income. There is a yearly bonus sometime, and a contract fulfillment bonus as well, it's true.

I will start browsing pprune, unlike the press, I might get a lot more of unbiased info from there.

Objectively, given my situation. Would you go for it?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nando206 said:


> Objectively, given my situation. Would you go for it?


Get to see the world free of charge, 90% off all flights with virtually every airline, more than you're earning now.

I'd suggest it's a no-brainer.

Oh and also (I'm guessing you're male) if you're NOT gay, you can have your pick of the trollies!


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yup, I´m a guy, and 100% straight, mind you , many have the preconception that most Cabin Crew are gay.

I'm blazing through prrune, VERY informative, lots of *****ing and moaning about the job alright, I´ll continue reading.

Anyway, I also read (off he record, off course) that my possibilities of being hired are not very high for the simple reason of being a guy (and straight on top of that, don´t have the gay friendly attitude). 

I'll attend the interview and time will tell what it will be.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

nando206 said:


> Yup, I´m a guy, and 100% straight, mind you , many have the preconception that most Cabin Crew are gay.
> 
> I'm blazing through prrune, VERY informative, lots of *****ing and moaning about the job alright, I´ll continue reading.
> 
> ...


If you sign up at pprune, pick one or two of the less moany posters and send them a PM, asking them directly. Most people there are happy to help and you will get the very latest info. But bear in mind it might take a few days to get an answer.

Cheers
H-B-H

And personally I would go for it, you mostly regret the things you don't do.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nando206 said:


> Anyway, I also read (off he record, off course) that my possibilities of being hired are not very high for the simple reason of being a guy (and straight on top of that, don´t have the gay friendly attitude).
> .


If it's any consolation, my male friend works for Emirates and he is straight. Sure there are a lot of gay crew members but there are straight guys as well. He seems to be enjoying it and is forever updating his facebook status about all the lovely places that he has visited.


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Looks like if I don´t do anything stupid to offend my would be hosts, I don´t have anything to worry about, and will make my Dubai experience enjoyable 

Can anyone clear some doubts I have left:

How much would be the current groceries expense in Dubai for 1 person monthly (normal foodstuffs, nothing fancy or overly luxurious)?

How's the internet ban/block currently enforced, I'm interested in Skype (Skype to Skype and Skype to landlines), MSN and maybe social networking. I know VPN sites are also blacklisted. Should I buy a VPN account before setting sail over there? 

How are hotspots over there in cafes, malls etc, are they reliable/fast?, 
Will Dubai authorities get offended if you are talking to your laptop using Skype, while drinking a latte on Starbucks in some mall? 
Is VPN considered illegal to the full extent of the word, I mean "goto jail if discovered" illegal? 

I don´t think I´ll hire access from Etilsalat or Du, a little expensive for what they offer (even though Du's plans are very nice), and since cabin crew jumps from airport to airport we would not be around very much to use either.

I apologize it any of these questions sound stupid, but I don´t want to make the mistake of going over there and get into trouble out of sheer newbie ignorance. Thanks guys you've been extremely helpful so far!


----------



## imperical (Aug 14, 2010)

*Im in the same boat..moving to dubai*

hey there, Ive never posted anything or used this but was drawn to what you wrote..as Im in the same boat!!
Ive been hired (last stages) of becoming cabin crew for an airline based in dubai.
I am also wondering about what it is like to live there
have u found anything helpful??


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats Imperical, I'm happy for you! I'm still "in transit" but I want to get rid of any doubts before moving forward with the process. I still have time to pull the plug without committing . 
I did a lot of googling and posted a couple of questions on other Cabin Crew forums, sharing info with people like yourself is the best way to clear your doubts.

I will admit there are articles on the press that left me a bitter taste about Dubai as a whole (NOT EMIRATES AIRLINES):

Here is one, PLEASE! let me know if it's utter BS, I'd be glad if it is:
The dark side of Dubai - Johann Hari, Commentators - The Independent

I can confirm that Emirates fulfills it's promises 100% because I have had exchange in other forums with people already working or applying for them who are in contact with people working there, and they are all consistent that Emirates delivers on their promises (and work you very hard as well, haha), so I wouldn't worry about working conditions on the Airline.

I'm concerned about 2 particular issues:

The pay, which I fear how "enough" it may be to get by (despite the benefits) and maybe save some. 

And as a westerner I'm also concerned about the strict Islamic rules that govern the city with zero tolerance, no leniency for any newcomer mistake, and even discrimination on some cases, and the complete lack of rights as a "guest".

You are in a far more advanced stage than myself, you practically have a foot set in DBX 

Check these forums:

Cabin Crew Forum, Galley FM, Flight attendant forum
Emirates - Crew Discussions II - Page 28 - PPRuNe Forums

On pprune If you read the feb 2009 (crack of the crisis) posts you'll see a very grim panorama, but entering 2010 conditions normalized and everything looks stable now according to the comments, I started reading from the end of 2008 to the and (its a very long thread), that should keep you entertained for some time.

We may (or may not) work together in the future, Good luck! Tell me how things go when you get there!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nando206 said:


> Looks like if I don´t do anything stupid to offend my would be hosts, I don´t have anything to worry about, and will make my Dubai experience enjoyable
> 
> Can anyone clear some doubts I have left:
> 
> ...


See above for my answers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nando206 said:


> Here is one, PLEASE! let me know if it's utter BS, I'd be glad if it is:
> The dark side of Dubai - Johann Hari, Commentators - The Independent
> 
> And as a westerner I'm also concerned about the strict Islamic rules that govern the city with zero tolerance, no leniency for any newcomer mistake, and even discrimination on some cases, and the complete lack of rights as a "guest".


Yes, it is a load of bull, Mr. Hari has a particular axe to grind, no-one was living in their Range Rovers, all urban myth. Don't believe it, it is total and utter crap.

It's not like that at all, the authorities realise people are new and take some settling in. The bottom line is, in UAE don't take the piss.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Agree with Andy 100%, Hari's article was pre-planned and was mainly BS with a little bit of truth added in - labourers not treated well for example.

_"as a westerner I'm also concerned about the strict Islamic rules that govern the city with zero tolerance_"

Not entirely accurate. Islamic yes, strict, not really. Laws are often the same as in the west, but the penalties are often tougher here. For example, being drunk & disorderly in public is an offence in most countries. In the west you may get a fine or a slap on the wrist, here you may get jail time and possibly deported. 

There are some unique laws though. As Andy also said: _"in UAE don't take the piss" _ because an insult, verbal or hand gesture, is a very serious offence - jail and deportation probably.

Skype and other VOiP are blocked (except in the free zones) but MSN Messenger is available.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

''Skype and other VOiP are blocked (except in the free zones) but MSN Messenger is available.''

Not strictly true - Skype available in most areas not just Free Zones.


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, I always had kind a kid of low profile and never got into trouble or anyone's bad side, so I shouldn't start now 

I have a couple of other questions that come to me as I think about them, haha

*What about the groceries bill, what's the average that any Johnny Doe spends over there per month?*

I read traffic is terrible (even worse than here, and that's a lot to say) people over there apparently have nasty habits on the wheel.

I'm a motorcycle guy, love to ride and love the freedom they give me over any 4 wheeler, I've seen nice and good priced motorcycles on some Dubai car sites. 
*Would I be signing my own death warrant if I eventually ride a 2 wheeler in Dubai's day to day traffic?*
Most likely I may not even need a motorcycle to move around, but it doesn't hurt to ask anyway.

*And finally, is there any chance of doing freelance work over there? *
I ask because I'd like to have a "safety net" for any eventuality, one can never be too cautious. I currently work as a freelance Web Designer/.NET CMS implementer, I do know you must be sponsored 99.9% of the time to work in Dubai.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As you'll be away for best part of 3 weeks a month, you'll only be spending AED1000 on food etc. owever if you start going out for beers it'll get pricey (although you do get a "FACE" card which gives you something like a 35% discount on drinks.

Traffic, I don't think it's as bad as everyone else makes out - that said I last saw a death on Thursday afternoon, strangely you get immune to it, just have eyes in the back of your head and treat everyone else on the road as an idiot - you won't go wrong.

Bikes, I know a few people here with them, i would think same rules apply only double the above. Maybe there's a reason why they're so cheap...

Quite a few people do freelance work - cash in hand in your spare time, just be a little discrete and you'll be fine.

As I said earlier, UAE is like any other country really, just watch yourself, respect others (don't bow down to them, just respect them) and don't take the piss.

And stop worrying!!!!


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Andy... you're the man! 
You're right. I shouldn't worry so much, but you know... It's a big change of life for me if it does happens, and the Assessment Day is next week.

I don't want to ask all these questions when I have the contract next to me to sign it for the next day. I'm kind of a methodical guy and like to get most information beforehand 

Last one for the road (sorry!!!!)
How pesky is DXB Airport security with Laptops and External Hard Drives? Do they sweep your data somehow looking for Piracy/Erotic content or anything else in particular?


Thanks! you have no idea how much you're helping me!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

nando206 said:


> Andy... you're the man!
> You're right. I shouldn't worry so much, but you know... It's a big change of life for me if it does happens, and the Assessment Day is next week.
> 
> I don't want to ask all these questions when I have the contract next to me to sign it for the next day. I'm kind of a methodical guy and like to get most information beforehand
> ...


Nothing from that is true. I travel on average twice a week through Dubai airport with 2 laptops and not once my laptop/usb / HD was opened/inspected. Neither in Qatar/ Saudi Arabia.

The complete irony is that when I went in France I had to open my laptop where it was checked for over 10 minutes searching for cracked software/ erotic content as well as they checked all the Cd's i had .

So don't worry, no one will check your laptop in DXB.


----------



## imperical (Aug 14, 2010)

oh wow awsome, do you have a possible job with emirates?? I will check out the links you gave me! Thanks,

I have a very good friend who is from the UaEm, and ben to dubai many many times..I was chatting with her and she says Dubai is very relaxed in how you can dress, act etc.
The pay is very good, what I have seen from the airline esp as you say you do not pay rent/bills.

Good luck!


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yup, I'm on track to get to Emirates I have the final interview next week . 
Thanks to Everyone for putting up with me and answering my Doubts, I made up my mind, and will of go ahead full throttle to the Assessment Day and do my best to get the job. It's worth the chance.

It's a great thing you have someone over there living first hand, make sure she answers all your questions.

I discovered something interesting yesterday, It's a movie called "City of Life" filmed entirely in Dubai, and what are the odds, two of the main characters are 2 stewardesses allegedly of Emirates if you look at the uniforms  

Do not consider it a manual or anything of the sort about Dubai, it's a drama, and should be considered as such, nevertheless it seems to show much about the city's landscapes, society, and some of the cultural interactions between different nationalities.


----------



## imperical (Aug 14, 2010)

wow best of luck!! just try your best, its an intense interview but I had an amazing lady which helped 
haha really cool I'll check it out! Whatever is meant to be will be..but do try your best!


----------



## expatmaybe (Aug 8, 2010)

I had similar questions and concerns. My husband is a pilot and was trying to get me to relocate to Dubai. He spoke of all the positives and none of the potential negatives. I have a great job in the US and combined we have a very comfortable lifestyle. From what I can tell, if I don't work in Dubai, our lifestyle would not be as nice due to the high cost of living. The housing provided by his potential employer is not near what we have back in the states.

However, I was seriously considering the move until I got diagnosed with some odd sleeping/seizure problem and found out I would probably be jailed if I came to Dubai because the medications are banned or restricted (cannot abruptly stop taking medication without risk of seizure). Any way I look at, it is not worth the risk. Needless to say, my husband is not happy with this as he was looking forward to the move. 

I have read a lot of the "bad press" on Dubai and I agree it probably is not all accurate and fair. We have some friends living in Dubai and they love it and have never had any problems. If I were single, married without a small child and no medical issue, I would give it a shot. I do hope I am not passing up an incredible opportunity but I cannot risk going to jail in the middle east.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## skorch101 (Aug 15, 2010)

I actually just applied online at FlyDubai and have a lot of the same concerns and questions. I though am in the infancy stages as nobody has even contacted me yet so there's no guarantee of getting a interview. I'll remain hopeful though - perhaps if you have time, check out a post from last night - I belive I titled it "Motivated young professional looking to relocate to Dubai".


----------



## imperical (Aug 14, 2010)

that was really helpful to read thankyou! Im not sure if that was an older post but Im pretty sure your just put it up, Im new to this whole blog type thing! 

Thanks for telling us about what you've heard about living in Dubai


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Imperical! I'll just be myself on the interview, If they believe I have what they need I'll see you in Dubai!

Hi Expatmaybe, welcome to our boat!

I also got very excited and said "YES" when the interviewer asked me if I was cool to relocate to Dubai. When my excitement cooled off I started to look for objective information about the city and found positive things as well as all that negative information written by Jonathan Hari and had my doubts as any rational person would have.

The thing is... as it is now, young, unmarried and childless, if I got paid 25k, 50k, 100k AED a month I wouldn't even bothered to begin the thread, and took my chances

I started the thread because at that time I thought the financial improvement wouldn´t be as much as I expected, now thanks to hearing all these people out, I see that the offer is quite good and works for me, as well as the living conditions of the City.

I think, in your case, you are making the right choice, If you have your life already built in the US and have a very comfy lifestyle already, I wouldn't move, especially with a little child, it's fortunate you were diagnosed before being in Dubai and were able to pull the plug in time. I really don't know how wonderful is your hubby's opportunity, but if he's not happy I guess it was a pretty nice one.

In my case I don't have much to risk on this change, I can still live like a nomad for a few more years.
I think when you have children you are more limited on these kind of choices, and even more so when you are fully established and well off as you suggest, unless it's a mind blowing offer that's worth such change, I wouldn't do it. Nevertheless your health issue should be reason enough to stay, no?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

expatmaybe said:


> I had similar questions and concerns. My husband is a pilot and was trying to get me to relocate to Dubai. He spoke of all the positives and none of the potential negatives. I have a great job in the US and combined we have a very comfortable lifestyle. From what I can tell, if I don't work in Dubai, our lifestyle would not be as nice due to the high cost of living. The housing provided by his potential employer is not near what we have back in the states.
> 
> However, I was seriously considering the move until I got diagnosed with some odd sleeping/seizure problem and found out I would probably be jailed if I came to Dubai because the medications are banned or restricted (cannot abruptly stop taking medication without risk of seizure). Any way I look at, it is not worth the risk. Needless to say, my husband is not happy with this as he was looking forward to the move.
> 
> ...


If you are taking proper medicatuons, have the prescription and a doctor's letter you will not be jailed. Provided the drugs are on the restriected list here you will be able to obtain them with a prescription from an authorised GP or specialist.

I suggest you have a word with the US Embassy for reassurance. Dubai is not Nirvana, but neither is it Hades...
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

expatmaybe said:


> I had similar questions and concerns. My husband is a pilot and was trying to get me to relocate to Dubai. He spoke of all the positives and none of the potential negatives. I have a great job in the US and combined we have a very comfortable lifestyle. From what I can tell, if I don't work in Dubai, our lifestyle would not be as nice due to the high cost of living. The housing provided by his potential employer is not near what we have back in the states.
> 
> However, I was seriously considering the move until I got diagnosed with some odd sleeping/seizure problem and found out I would probably be jailed if I came to Dubai because the medications are banned or restricted (cannot abruptly stop taking medication without risk of seizure). Any way I look at, it is not worth the risk. Needless to say, my husband is not happy with this as he was looking forward to the move.
> 
> ...


I read alot of ''bad press'' about America - gangs, white supremists, rapes, murders, racism, drugs, and so on and decided not to go there as I could not risk being murdered.


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If you are taking proper medicatuons, have the prescription and a doctor's letter you will not be jailed. Provided the drugs are on the restriected list here you will be able to obtain them with a prescription from an authorised GP or specialist.
> 
> I suggest you have a word with the US Embassy for reassurance. Dubai is not Nirvana, but neither is it Hades...
> -


Well, I didn´t know that particular detail, that an authorized prescription won´t cause you trouble (this forum is indeed a great thing ). 

I suggest you research more and ask all your concerns here or on other forums as well, I'd follow Elphaba's advice and call the Embassy too.

Good luck!, hope that whatever you decide to do is for the best and makes you, and the ones around you, happy !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dont mind wanda, she bashes america every chance she can get.

I wouldnt want to go wonder around new york city alone as much as I wouldnt want to go wonder around dubai (outside the expat enclaves) alone. But reality is that cities make up so little part of america life and culture that they are just a small little nub of what america is. I cant say the same for the uae.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have wandered around NY alone many times and lived to tell the tale 
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Dont mind wanda, she bashes america every chance she can get.
> 
> I wouldnt want to go wonder around new york city alone as much as I wouldnt want to go wonder around dubai (outside the expat enclaves) alone. But reality is that cities make up so little part of america life and culture that they are just a small little nub of what america is. I cant say the same for the uae.


America has culture?????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I have wandered around NY alone many times and lived to tell the tale
> -


Did you go to brooklyn??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> America has culture?????


Amazing, but yes. Just as little ol'uae has culture.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Amazing, but yes. Just as little ol'uae has culture.


The only real culture the UAe has grows in the kitchens of the dodgy restaurants in Disco Gardens...

And probably your next door neighbours' kitchen...


----------



## expatmaybe (Aug 8, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I read alot of ''bad press'' about America - gangs, white supremists, rapes, murders, racism, drugs, and so on and decided not to go there as I could not risk being murdered.


Yes, but that "press" is probably true- which is exactly my point. Not sure what is true versus false in Dubai. The US is also not tolerant of that behavior (theoretically) unlike Dubai where naive tourists seem to be jailed for just being ignorant. Definitely not saying that America is the safest place- however, there is safety in knowledge and that knowledge comes from living here my entire life as opposed to embarking on an adventure to the unknown with a young child in tow.


----------



## dziner8 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Did you go to brooklyn??


Quick comment - I lived in Brooklyn all through graduate school (1998-2000) & worked in Manhattan at Union Square...! I never felt unsafe and was out at all hours of the day-and-night. Didn't venture into scary areas, that would just be silly, but was never accosted or threatened....no matter where I was. You just need to know how to carry yourself and be confident! Yes, that means ignoring street-people who try to get your attention to get some money from you, but that's not rude, just what you do. One of many cultural quirks you just learn....UAE and elsewhere are no different.

BTW - used to get a laugh at the tourists who were wandering around Park Avenue South (at Union Sq) looking for *Broadway* (the subway stop), not realizing the "Theater Broadway" was 30 blocks north. People would often look horrified when I would ask them if they needed help finding something or a place - guess they thought a young man in suit carrying a briefcase was going to mug 'em for their *****-packs, guidebooks and bags of tourist trinkets.


----------



## VandT_USA (May 21, 2010)

dziner8 said:


> Quick comment - I lived in Brooklyn all through graduate school (1998-2000) & worked in Manhattan at Union Square...! I never felt unsafe and was out at all hours of the day-and-night.


I grew up in Queens, NY. I have walked around all parts of New York all hours of the day and night. I agree that you can be safe there as long as you know how to carry yourself. I've only had a problem there twice (both times when I was in grade school). I worked downtown Manhattan and rode the subway and the buses every day. I think it just made me better able to deal with any situation. 

Now, work in downtown Atlanta, GA. Outside my building are thugs and homeless people (not the norm by the way). I can walk through the crowd with no problem because the training NY gave me taught me how to handle it. On the contrary, I live outside the city, and the neigborhood kids run up and down the block and we all know they are safe. 

I have travled to some amazing places, and some of the best and worse I have seen right here in America. This place is what you make of it, just like anywhere else. I think going to Dubai, for me, would just be an exersise in learning to live within the environment. At this point, I think it might actually be an easy transition.


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> America has culture?????


Dude!, that's mean , never lived in the US but visited a few years back, walked around Miami and Manhattan all in my lonesome as a teenager and still lived to tell the tale. This was a year before 9/11, I do know that things changed a lot after 2001.

I do remember some dude in Harlem gave me the finger and to this day, I have no idea why... guess it was just for kicks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Dont mind wanda, she bashes america every chance she can get.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt want to go wonder around new york city alone as much as I wouldnt want to go wonder around dubai (outside the expat enclaves) alone. But reality is that cities make up so little part of america life and culture that they are just a small little nub of what america is. I cant say the same for the uae.


1st time ever!

wonder = wander.

My point is that ''bad press'' is exactly that - bad!
My comments about America are as ridiculous as Expatmaybe's comment that she is not moving to Dubai because she will go to jail because of her seizure meds. It shows the damage done by bad press and cheap journalism.

Expatmaybe has posted question about her medication on an earlier post and didn't take the advice offered then.

Moving your family over here is a huge decision and should only be taken if you are sure it is right for your family. However using the excuse that you will go to prison because of meds, that you have not even checked up on the facts, is pretty weak.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Wanderbug I couldn't agree more.

As for 'bad press' what about _"I wouldnt want to go wonder around dubai (outside the expat enclaves) alone." _ Astonishing! Places like Bur Dubai, Deira, the souks, Satwa, Karama are all dangerous no-go areas to be avoided because they're not 'expat enclaves'???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have friends that live in Karama that come down from their apartment as has been issues with men in the area 'bothering' me. When I needed a part and insisted I go with to get it to 'learn' where I could get r/o parts, I was told that it was not a good idea and he was doing it against better judgement and never was I to come alone without someone.

Really, sometimes I think I live in a completely different city then you guys do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I lived in Deira for severl years and there was really no hassle. I don't consider anywhere a no-go area in Dubai, so long as you have a little awareness and common sense,; much as you should anywhere.

Some of these older areas have much to offer and are rather more interesting that the shiny new areas that have no heart at all.
-


----------



## Kriss (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey, I think if yr employer is taking care of yr accomodation that is the best thing. Food is not much expensive in Dubai.. and here the life style and infrastructure is very good. So you will defenitly have a better life style in Dxb ..i hope so.

Kriss : )


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"Really, sometimes I think I live in a completely different city then you guys do"_

I think you're right Jynx 
Places like Satwa and the other older areas aren't unsafe by any stretch of the imagination. They're family residential areas, thousands of single women are also living & working there, wandering around shopping, standing at the bus stops...


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks kriss! Apparently food wouldn't be as much as an expense as I first thought it to be  Let's see what happens! Kind Regards!


----------



## nando206 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi guys! got another question, 
Do you know if ATM cards in Dubai banks work as Debit cards with an international number. Here some banks allow to use your ATM card as an international Visa Debit Card. 
I suppose banks over there must have a similar system, I'd like to rely on Debit rather than Credit when abroad if necessary. Thanks!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

nando206 said:


> Hi guys! got another question,
> Do you know if ATM cards in Dubai banks work as Debit cards with an international number. Here some banks allow to use your ATM card as an international Visa Debit Card.
> I suppose banks over there must have a similar system, I'd like to rely on Debit rather than Credit when abroad if necessary. Thanks!


Yeah some banks have those cards. I'm with HSBC and have one.


----------

